# PYMIE



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Went up Wednesday afternoon too check on the cottage. Came back yesterday. Weather sucked! Talked to a few of the locals. Guys are catching panfish in the shallow bays on the north end of the lake. Most guys are having success in 3fow. Main lake water temp is 42 degrees. The bays are a few degrees warmer. Walleye fishing is starting to heat up. Saw a ton of dead shad along the causeway. That's a good thing. Will help the bite this season. The west side of the spillway was packed with fishermen Wednesday evening. Didn't stop to check, didn't want to get wet! Water looked to be down @ 1 1/2'. Dock was in at the causeway ramp. Didn't check any other ramps.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's what the shoreline looks like on most areas of the lake.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Someone sent me that picture also ..... terrible


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It’s not terrible ! A bit smelly pretty soon, but that’s the life cycle of the shad some winter kills are worse than others, time time to get some catfish bait. Looks like some ramp cleaning is due.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There were too many shad in pyma anyway. They were thick on the causeway last november. Couldnt cast with out snagging them.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

I look at it as the fish will be more likely to want eat my artificial baits now that I won't b competing with some of the shad lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

chaunc said:


> View attachment 256686
> Here's what the shoreline looks like on most areas of the lake.


Looks like some good eating right there!!


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Soak them in salt water for 6 days air dry for 10. Allitlle hot sauce good to go


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Catfish going to be fat this year.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Someone said the carp got a disease and 80% of them died. Anyone hear that? Normally i see carp rolling in the bays. I havent seen any yet. Wonder if its true


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't know if it was 80% but yeah there was a pretty big kill off back in the fall I believe


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

hailtothethief said:


> Someone said the carp got a disease and 80% of them died. Anyone hear that? Normally i see carp rolling in the bays. I havent seen any yet. Wonder if its true


Yup! There was a significant carp kill late summer/early fall. Parts of the lake that I saw were covered with dead carp. The stench was pretty bad at times depending upon wind direction. I'm sure there's still plenty of them left. Won't take them long to repopulate.


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

I believe they said it was Koi Herpes virus, that only affected carp.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Any recent reports on the walleye was hoping to head up this weekend? Any help will be appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

It snowed. Water prob dropped ten degrees. Prob be a couple weeks before they move into the shallows. Need some night rain again instead of snow.


----------



## diggerd (Jul 4, 2012)

Locals are pumping blade baits at spillway. Must be happen.


----------



## Striper14 (Jun 21, 2014)

Was up there for 2 days the bite slowed down that last cold front shut everything down including the spillway


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> Someone said the carp got a disease and 80% of them died. Anyone hear that? Normally i see carp rolling in the bays. I havent seen any yet. Wonder if its true


 Seems to me it's way too early and the water way too cold for carp to be rolling in the shallows. They usually do thata getting ready to spawn.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

You’ll see fish rolling out by the rocks at the spillway, and in the bays. May be they are catfish but every year when the walleye start getting caught fish are starting to roll.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Not trying to be a know-it-all or anything but the fish that you are seeing( rolling) on the surface are the smaller jacks pushing and rolling around nudging on larger female walleye, as I have seen this on almost every Inland Lake that I fish that has a walleye population. Normally it takes place around rocky shores such as riprap around the dams or Railroad rocks and gravel. And yes when you start to see that happening I believe the water will be around 42 to 46 degrees like it is right now,and the walleye spawn has begun! I have also seen this happen in small feeder Creeks and streams? that you would not expect walleye to be in? PS the Jack's are very willing to bite this time of year although they are usually much smaller than the females which are not in those areas to feed this time of year. Good luck fishing!!


----------



## Striper14 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Eyegagger good info to know 
Do you know what the average water temp is now up there at Pymatuning


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

I know the surface temp at Piedmont yesterday which you know is in Southern Ohio was 40 degrees and 41 degrees in some spots that would receive more sunlight I would have to think that there is only a couple degree Difference Between the Lakes up here and Pymatuning do not quote me on this but I have heard as of last night that eyes have been caught off the causeways at a few of the local lakes around my house, so I believe it's just about to get started. Anyway good luck out there hope this helps


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Eyegagger said:


> I know the surface temp at Piedmont yesterday which you know is in Southern Ohio what's 40 degrees and 41 degrees in some spots that would receive more sunlight I would have to think that there is only a couple degree Difference Between the Lakes up here and Pymatuning do not quote me on this but I have heard as of last night that eyes have been caught off the causeways at a few of the local lakes around my house, so I believe it's just about to get started. Anyway good luck out there hope this helps


Well, NW Pennsylvania is getting hammered with snow. My friend in Espyville reports they are to receive up to 14" before it's over. That being said, when the thaw begins, I would expect the Pymie water temp to drop significantly. Going to be a lot of cold runoff going into the lake. I lived in Zanesville many years ago. Up until recently, I use to fish Piedmont, Seneca and Buckeye lake. There's a big difference in water temp between Pymie and the SE Ohio lakes in the spring and fall. Pymie warms up later in the spring and cools down earlier in the fall. Just my observations. Something to keep in mind when planning an early or late fishing excursion.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Looks like some good eating right there!!


You just cuts that Mudvayne out and trim a little of that red meat they Finger Licking good


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

BassMagic said:


> Well, NW Pennsylvania is getting hammered with snow. My friend in Espyville reports they are to receive up to 14" before it's over. That being said, when the thaw begins, I would expect the Pymie water temp to drop significantly. Going to be a lot of cold runoff going into the lake. I lived in Zanesville many years ago. Up until recently, I use to fish Piedmont, Seneca and Buckeye lake. There's a big difference in water temp between Pymie and the SE Ohio lakes in the spring and fall. Pymie warms up later in the spring and cools down earlier in the fall. Just my observations. Something to keep in mind when planning an early or late fishing excursion.


I will definitely take that into consideration being the difference in temperatures , but I am curious why you don't fish those Three Lakes you mentioned anymore? And which one do you think is the most productive Saugeye Lake? Just started fishing Salt Fork and have only been to Piedmont once. Can't wait to try Seneca Tappan and Atwood as I would like to try to start a Saugeye program for my myself , they seem to be a very interesting fish to catch. Although I did not catch any Saugeye , I caught and released the muskie in the attached pic , at Piedmont on my first outing there , it was awesome. I have fished for Saugeye at Salt Fork and Piedmont I'm pretty much fishing for them like I do for walleye on Inland Lakes around my house such as Berlin and mosquito am I going in the right direction? Thanks for the reply and good luck!


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Eyegagger said:


> I will definitely take that into consideration being the difference in temperatures , but I am curious why you don't fish those Three Lakes you mentioned anymore? And which one do you think is the most productive Saugeye Lake? Just started fishing Salt Fork and have only been to Piedmont once. Can't wait to try Seneca Tappan and Atwood as I would like to try to start a Saugeye program for my myself , they seem to be a very interesting fish to catch. Although I did not catch any Saugeye , I caught and released the muskie in the attached pic , at Piedmont on my first outing there , it was awesome. I have fished for Saugeye at Salt Fork and Piedmont I'm pretty much fishing for them like I do for walleye on Inland Lakes around my house such as Berlin and mosquito am I going in the right direction? Thanks for the reply and good luck!


We bought a cottage at Pyme 3 1/2 years ago. Joined a bass club out of Pittsburgh two years ago. So most of my time is spent at Pymie. However, I do fish Erie here at home quite a bit also. IMO, Seneca is the best saugeye lake of the 3 I used to fish. Early in the fall we use jig/minnow combo and crankbaits. Jerkbaits too. Mostly fished main lake points and the sunken islands. As the water temp cools down into the low 50's to upper 40's, we start throwing blade baits. A bonus at Seneca are the stripers. Was not uncommon to catch one while saugeye fishing. As for aesthetics, can't beat Piedmont. Pretty lake and I enjoy the horsepower limit. Plenty of saugeye in there also. But the quality seemed to have diminished the last few times I was there. But, that's been a few years ago. Lots of fish in Buckeye, but too "built up" for me. So there you have it. Good luck!


----------

